# So convince me.................



## badger (May 9, 2005)

OK…..so lets get a few (clean) comments then……Now as you all know I’m not much of a “long distance” traveler. Preferring as I do to travel a max 1.5 to 2 hrs then I’ve had enough of driving and just want to get the van set up and the bottle open…..sorry I meant Kettle on!

So here’s the story, …at the Malvern show, we got talking to a guy who owned a site in the Loire valley, (said he was there a full 10 mins. Before deciding to buy it) Having looked on his website it seems a nice place and I do think some of you will also have been. (I will put the address up when I can find it) He also said there is a trout river running through it, oh joy of joys!

So there it was……planted in the back of our minds, and to add to the torment our friends said we could all go together (they have been trying to get us to venture over the water for ages)

But to cap it all, Jenny has a long lost cousin that she used to play with as a kid, who recently wrote saying they now live in France, “do come and see us if you fancy a holiday” they are in Gonnery? Or somewhere, and looking on a map, it seems not that far from this other site. 

So………do we do it next year (a special year for us as its our ruby anniversary year and a milestone birthday for Jenny…………well quite a few miles actually!) and where would we cross bearing in mind I don’t do long distances, and what other places would you visit in that area, (we are thinking 2/3 weeks max).
What would I need for the van, hi-vis vests etc presumably and do you recommend the trip? So go on, start the ball rolling and convince me, as I will take a lot of convincing!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Badger

You don't need convincing, you are already planning :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Ahh... But you see Stew, I do need convincing.

I have been to Switzerland, France & Belgium a long long long time ago.........and as at present there is no burning desire to go again........I personally couldn't care less If I never went.........so does that sound like someone who is convinced?? :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Go for it, Badger 8) How about a passport to start with?
As well as the usual stuff, get an aires / campsites book, French maps, and practice some French phrases just to get you by in garages, restaurants etc. I find a little book called "French Menu Reader" is very useful; it can stop any embarrassing orderings of Horsemeat burgers, or Saumon Tartare (like steak tartare, but with raw salmon :roll: )


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Methinks badg justs like resisting, so, if you need convincing, don't go! 

More room for the rest of us to enjoy space, relaxing, good food, good wine, a nation that supports, facilitates and welcomes motorhomers, etc. etc! 

Dave


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Badger

Well I think after 40 years Jenny deserves a treat for your annivarsary!! 

So go on get organised, take her to see her cousin, celebrate her birthday and meet up with your new friends from Malvern Show.

You never know, she may even think this holiday is her present as well so it could save you money in the long run. That usually convinces most men.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Loads of good cheap wine  What other reason do you need?

I have just come back from my first UK holiday in 15 years and it rained everyday!

PS Scotland was closed!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Deja Vu! Glad it's not just me, Eddie:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-52161.html#52161

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Loads of good cheap wine  What other reason do you need?


My thoughts entirely and it comes in MASSIVE  boxes  

Go for it Badger, you know it makes sense.

Johnny f


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

Badger, you go matey and take large plastic barrel to bring back enough wine to last till you go again the next year. BTW I find it best to take wife as well as I hate making beds :lol: :lol:


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Go on badger dip your toe in the Channel*

Sounds to me that Jenny needs to adopt your username until you agree, can we go - can we go- can we go. The difference in facilities, the wine, the food, the pace of life, the weather. And with folks to visit it breaks the ice nicely and gives purpose to the trip
Life is too short for regrets and also too short not to go and do stuff while we are mobile and vertical but if you want to stay and veg in Blighty thats your choice. ( No offence meant but cant think of a more PC way to put it). I cant think of anyone who has been to France just once, any of our friends just cant go often enough. That's the best reason I can offer to go for it
Noel


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hmmnn.....Tincan....I won't vegitate, too much to do......and just like edith piaf, I have no regrets...... All positive answers so far but no suggestions as to the crossing. is there one that goes to normandy? bugger I will have to get the maps out and put myself off again.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Portsmouth to Cherbourg / Le Havre / Caen / St Malo or even Poole - Cherbourg . Ld Lines / Britanny ferries. It's all going to be more expensive than going to Dover / Calais, though.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't forget to take some teabags :wink:


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I think on balance you probably shouldn't go, the stress of dealing with Johnnie-foreigner and the fact that the milk tastes funny in your tea will be too much of a strain for you :lol:


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*So convince me....*

Hi Badger, I would try LD Lines, Portsmouth to Le Harve. I have not looked myself yet as I prefer the short crossing on Norfolk, but it makes sense to cut out the driving, we were at Malvern - next Richard and Mary, enjoyed your costumes (is that right word :roll: ) I took your photo, 
Would be good to have the name of the site when you find it.
I'm along with everyone - next year it might even be sunny in France!!
Wendy & Brian


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

You are soooo right neverememberit..............france would be fine if it wern't full of french people (is that racist) HOWEVER...............

Guess what I bought at the weekend......yes a map of France......

Just out of curiosity you understand....


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*over the sea to france*

c/mon badger go for it i went to south brittany this year first time it was brilliant so hurry up and dig out the name of this site so we can all book up and there wont be room for you that can be your get out clause JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I have the card here.....I'ts called

Camping de la Touche
Nr Loches

Heard of it?


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Just Googled it Badger and it looks perfect, small nuff to be cosy but big nuff to have decent facilities, they even sell funny brit food like sliced pan. Looked through your photo album and loved some of the US shots, France is a whole world different from Wyoming but just as appealing

Study that map now and plan your route, you ol varmint

Noel


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

badger said:


> So there it was……planted in the back of our minds, and to add to the torment our friends said we could all go together (they have been trying to get us to venture over the water for ages)


Hi badger

My advice is to do it alone mate, traveling with others can lead to a lot of stress, they won't stop when you want to and visa versa and every decision will be a compromise, people seldom agree about travel distance, how long to stop etc etc.. by the end of the trip you may not be friends..

Do your homework, possible route or routes, overnight stopping places etc and don't drive longer than a few hours each day, that way you will see France and arrive fresh.. 
My usual routine is to drive for no more than two hours before a break and no more than five hours a day, often only doing a couple of hundred km.. or less.

see my signature.. :wink:

Good luck, you will love touring France.

Jim


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your concern Jim, however we prefer to go with friends (otherwise I would have to entertain Jenny) 8O 
Anyway we like company.


----------

